# beIn Sports USA



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

The new soccer channel is being tested with Dish for few days now and in SD only (408). Any excpectation that it would go HD as well?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are always possibilities.


----------

